# Masterpiece of masterpieces of i'm categoric Ockeghem's Intermerata Dei Mater!!!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Woaw what a motet, this blowen me away instantly, by The Clerk's it's pure magic, so fluid , warm voices, sharp in execution of vocal skills woaww!... Hail The Clerk's there are a brilliant ensemble that defy brilliance itself, moreso radiance, the essence of renaissance, the geneous of Ockeghem put to life, what more can i say hmm.

:tiphat:

p.s Even Naxos or other version of this are crucial to you ear braincells and evolution, whatever, im convince people will agree.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I think I understand, sounds like the music was great....................


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> Woaw what a motet, this blowen me away instantly, by The Clerk's it's pure magic, so fluid , warm voices, sharp in execution of vocal skills woaww!... Hail The Clerk's there are a brilliant ensemble that defy brilliance itself, moreso radiance, the essence of renaissance, the geneous of Ockeghem put to life, what more can i say hmm.
> 
> :tiphat:
> 
> p.s Even Naxos or other version of this are crucial to you ear braincells and evolution, whatever, im convince people will agree.


I need to listen to more Ockeghem motets, I don't know them really.

By the way, I came across a CD which I think you may enjoy, by Orlando Consort, called The Toledo Summit.


----------



## Dirge (Apr 10, 2012)

_Intemerata Dei mater_ and _Permanent vierge_ are my favorite of Ockeghem's motets. For _Intemerata Dei mater_, I favor the second of The Clerks' Group's two recordings, which is a minute shorter (~5'50") and sung at lower pitch than the first account; but for _Permanent vierge_, I favor the recording by Blue Heron:





 (Blue Heron)

«In a nod to the generation after Du Fay, we include a song attributed to Ockeghem. _Permanent vierge_ combines a forme-fixe French rondeau with two Latin-texted cantus firmi, both Marian antiphon chants, in a hybrid form known nowadays as a motet-chanson. The French poem glosses the text of yet another antiphon, _Mulier amicta sole_, which the fifteenth-century scribe wrote sideways in the margin of the manuscript. The words are from Revelation 12:1: "And there appeared a great wonder in heaven; a woman clothed with the sun, and the moon under her feet, and upon her head a crown of twelve stars." Written for five voices, _Permanent vierge_ is an astonishing and gorgeous work whose only fifteenth-century antecedents outside of Ockeghem's own creation are three surviving motet-chansons by his elder friend and colleague, Du Fay.» Scott Metcalfe, from the liner notes to Blue Heron's 2007 Du Fay album.


----------

